# Quick trip to Gunsite



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Just a little 3-day refresher (Friday/Saturday/Sunday). Pistol on Friday and Saturday, then Carbine Sunday morning, more pistol Sunday afternoon.

Never thought I would say it, but I was miserable. For the past couple of months I've had "tennis elbow" -- feels like a toothache in my arm. Shooting a pistol was very unpleasant. But, I muddled through.

I intentionally have not cleaned guns in months, and did not clean or lube during the class. Put about 500 rounds through the Kimber Stainless Target .45, and about 100 rounds through a Kimber Classic, and both of those already had probably 2000 rounds through them since the last cleaning. No malfunctions. In fact, I saw no malfunctions of any kind while I was there. About 20 people in the class, 17 men, 3 women. Even mix of 1911s and Glocks. No XDs, Berettas, or anything else; just 1911s and Glocks. One of the 1911s was a Kimber Ten with 13-rd. mags. Another was a ParaOrd P12. The Glocks were 9s and .45s -- no .40s, to my surprise.

We did Fun House and Donga, both day and night (with flashlight).

I didn't stick around for the Sunday afternoon pistol session. I was in a hurry to get home to my honeybun, and my arm was aching like a _matris futuor_.


----------

